
Apollo 11 Flight Plan – Final [pdf] - ColinWright
https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11fltpln_final_reformat.pdf
======
colinyoung
This is amazing. Even more amazing that all of this was done in 1969.

How is this PDF entirely high-resolution and vector? Is it essentially a
digital remake of the original document? Or was the original document written
in some crazy precursor to PostScript?

~~~
jonmrodriguez
I'd guess it's a remake just based on the fact that the filename has
"reformat" in it, and common sense

~~~
johansch
Here's the original in scanned PDF format amongst with some other versions:

[https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11-fltplan.htm](https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11-fltplan.htm)

------
wrs
If you're going to use a typewriter font to imitate a typewriter, _turn off
ligatures_. Aargh.

That said, a "digitally remastered" version is a good idea and a lot of work.
Thanks to whoever did it.

------
sbjustin
Pretty thorough document for a basement hoax. I'm kidding :) I'd like to see
us go back. It's time for a moon base.

~~~
iamcreasy
Speaking of a moon Base, ESA has a plan establish one. They are planning to
send two rovers that will be able to 3d print a base for humans.

They are planning to send two rovers and an inflatable capsule. The inflatable
capsule will work as a scaffolding for the rovers to print on. Two rovers will
gather moon regolith around the inflated structure to create a protective
shell, and their planned lunar base will be able to house 4 people.

It's fascinating!

Source :
[http://www.esa.int/spaceinvideos/Videos/2014/11/3D-printing_...](http://www.esa.int/spaceinvideos/Videos/2014/11/3D-printing_a_lunar_base)

~~~
sehr
Oh wow that is awesome, very Shire-esque

------
eterm
I know MET is mission elapsed time, but does anyone know what GET is? (It's
pretty much impossible to google, even trying to force google to include it
capitalised doesn't help.)

Edit: Somehow missed the glossary on page 3, all in there. :)

~~~
tofof
And by 3 you meant iii, or 13 of the pdf, but actually iv/14 for GET, which is
Ground Elapsed Time.

You can't just not define it in your edit without making others (just me?)
curious and then mildly annoyed when it isn't on 'page 3'.

------
ramgorur
On the pages 19-20, what does USB (communication between the lander and the
shuttle) stand for? Universal Serial Bus ?

~~~
reggplant
Unified S-band ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_S-
band](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_S-band)) its a system for tracking
the craft and communicating with it.

~~~
CamperBob2
(Sorry, didn't mean to downmod, arrows are too small...)

------
ryanmarsh
This is like discovering a pharaoh's tomb for data viz. There's several really
nice ones in here.

------
paulio
I find this fascinating. Again 1969!

Abbreviations: 8-balls - Flight Director Attitude Indicator

------
ajstarks
Unassuming yet momentous line item on page 1-2:(j) EVA for 2 hours 40 minutes

